

Aerostat surveillance craft to deploy over Maryland heighten privacy concerns - streetnigga
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/blimplike-surveillance-crafts-set-to-deploy-over-maryland-heighten-privacy-concerns/2014/01/22/71a48796-7ca1-11e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html

======
streetnigga
The tools of war coming home.

